# Reloading manuals



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Which reloading manuals do each of you use? I only reload a .243 and a 300 win mag so I just bought the individual manuals for each of them. But my buddies are asking me to reload for them .270 and 30-06 and also I now have the .204. Should I get a powder company manual or a specific bullet manufacters manual. My father has older manuals, like 1980s, but he hasn't changed his loads since. I just need a manual for everything, because I use different bullets in each of my rifles.
.243 nosler 70 gr ballistic tips, H414 powder 
300 win mag 165 gr sierra HPBT IMR 4831


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

If it were me, I would use both the bullet and powder manufacturer manuals. IMHO.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I would keep using the ones that you have been using, at least you have the info for all the bullets and powder manufacturers. as for your friends have them provide the load data that they prefer if you do have the right manuals. 
I have an older speer from the 80's and the info is not much different than today.

for the 204 you can get load data from http://www.rugerhunting.com/ and all the powder company's that you plan on using. I have yet to see a book for the .204


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> If it were me, I would use both the bullet and powder manufacturer manuals. IMHO.


I like the powder manufacture manual because they know what their own powder is doing, then having a second source to confirm is good. As you know, all powders burn at different rates. I like being safer than sorry.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks for the info, I was just wondering if there was a book or computer program with all bullets and powders for all calibers.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I have the Hornady manual and also the Lyman manual. I like them both. I shoot lots of Hornady bullets so that is good to have their information. The Lyman manual has info on lots of bullets and also bullets cast with their molds. I think you would like the Lyman manual.

You can get the loading data from the powder companies online.

http://data.hodgdon.com/main_menu.asp

I will mention that the new manuals seem to use lower loads than they did 20 years ago.

Whatever you use remember that the published data is a guide, and we should always start low and work up our loads.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The only manual I have to say I am not impressed with is the Speer Manual. It doesnt contain the smaller calibers for varmint hunting (.204 Ruger, 17 Rem) and they are unclear on different powder charge results on different bullets. (They just list one powder charge for a bullet weight) I prefer the Nosler because it has several powder charges for each bullet weight and it has a larger amount of cartriges that it offers info on. The Hornady manual is also quite good. Check out the powder manufacturer's website too, they definitely know what their powder is doing better than Nosler, Speer, and Hornady. 

PS: Barnes Bullets offers reloading recipes on their website too


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I would use barnes on my 204 but they only have the 26 gr VG, I prefer a little heavier of a bullet for coyotes. I would like to try them in the 243 but I'm not sure of my twist rate. I need to figure that out first.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I worry about the same on Yotes, just loaded up my first batch of varmint grenades. I'll take them to the range and see how they group at 200 yards and let you know what I think of the performance. But right now, I think that the 40 grain V-Max bullets are the way to go with dogs especially since it gets windy when calling.


PS: what kind of 204 did you get?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I got the Savage 12fv single shot. Very nice gun, I put one of those Cabelas Pine Ridge scopes with the multi-turret systems on it and it only has the 32gr and 40 gr turrets right now.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats right I remember you commenting on it on another thread you posted. Savage makes great guns! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Took it out Christmas day for the first time, snowing like a Sob, but was able to get 6 shots off and only the first didn't hit paper. One was high but the other 4 was in a group the size of a quarter. At 100 yards


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Just wait til you get it sighted in just right and your groups turn out to be about 1/2 inch and you think you are missing the target but actually shooting through the same holes!


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> I would use barnes on my 204 but they only have the 26 gr VG, I prefer a little heavier of a bullet for coyotes. I would like to try them in the 243 but I'm not sure of my twist rate. I need to figure that out first.


You should be able to pull the specs off of the manufacturer's website on your .243. Most seem to have a 1:10 twist which will work with the Barnes bullets.

What part of the state are you located in? I might be able to hook you up with some of the Barnes so you don't need to purchase an entire box.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

RCBS's software program has many different manuals in it as well other information that you have asked about (primers, burn rates for powers and such). I also use those indivdual (by caliber) bound paper books for the same reason (they show many different manufacturers).


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I live in Castle Dale stickman so if you want I would like to take them off your hands.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

mvw- pm sent


----------

